# whats the different types of beans?



## coffeeone (Dec 11, 2011)

Ok guys as you can probably tell from my thread title i am new to the coffee world.

I took some advice off of here and got me some dark roast beans from drury.

I really want to get some different beans but i dont really get what the differences are. I read through alot of sites and they explain the taste characteristics and that you can get different roasts medium and dark etc but what does that mean? I take it there would be a taste differential with the roasts? Also possibly for different brewing techniques? Is that right?

I think i want to try this site next http://www.hands-on-coffee.co.uk/on-coffee/ they only have 3 options so i guess i could try them all. They seem to try and cover all bases by saying the north coast roast is for a plunger but also can be in espresso. Is that cause it is medium roast?

Being honest i will probably make mainly caps or maybe espresso with water and a little milk (is that an americano?) So would i be better with perhaps the lusty glaze?

Thanks for reading and merry christmas one and all. Sorry if this is a really dumb question.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

There are no dumb questions except the ones that aren't asked









Ok here's a very very short summary. There are many different varieties of coffee plants. These are grown in different regions around the world, in different environmental and agricultural conditions. The fruit delivers seeds which are known to us as coffee beans. The fruit & beans (as yet unroasted) are harvested and processed in different ways. They are ultimately bought by roasters who roast them using different equipment and in different ways. They might also blend beans from different origins or sell them as a 'single origin'. Baristas then brew coffee with the beans in different ways using different equipment and with different levels of skill.

This is not an exhaustive list, but you can see that there are many ways that coffees can end up tasting different from each other. A barista (in my view) gets better at making coffee as they improve their understanding of the whole process, rather than just focusing on how to grind and brew.

As you like espresso, you could start by focusing on different degrees of roast, and progress to learning more about other factors in due course. As I always say, books are a good source of coffee learning because although forums are brilliant they often can't provide a full and detailed view. Hope this helps.

BTW Hands On have more than 3 types of beans on their website...I think you're just looking at their espresso blends.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

My advice? If you want to get to know coffee, leave the espresso machine out of it and use a simple paper filter cone. Try the light and fruity African coffees, that need a light roast in order not to burn away the subtle flavours, or heavily roasted Indonesians that punch you in the face with body and flavour. Central American beans can be rounded but a little more bland in my view.

Espresso concentrates the flavours of coffees, and with certain types this is not always a good thing. Espresso is an interesting method of brewing and can be astounding with the right choice of coffee but it isn't the be all and end all. Try it simply brewed first.


----------



## coffeeone (Dec 11, 2011)

interesting replies guys thanks for taking the time.

I am tempted to try next a heavy indonesian bit worried about how my face will look at the end though.

I guess the real issue with coffee for me is its subjective nature. What one likes another wont necessarily? However, would there be a guaranteed no brainer bean to use on espresso or is that too hopefull? If it is then what would you guys use with all things being equal?

It is interesting you said that ,Expobarista, about the filter machine. My mate has gone down that avenue and we are gonna compare the differentials between our two so that should be interesting. I will make sure he picks up some lighter roasts.

Cheers again.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

coffeeone said:


> However, would there be a guaranteed no brainer bean to use on espresso or is that too hopeful?


No such thing mate. You're right about personal preference. You could try out several popular blends and then stick with the one you get the best results from. But bear in mind that as your skills improve then you will find that beans you don't like much now turn into the best beans you've ever brewed with later. 80% of the cause of espresso being good or bad is what the barista does with the beans, rather than the beans themselves.

My recommended blends to start with, to help work out what you like:

- James Gourmet Coffee's Formula 6

- Hands On's Lusty Glaze (medium roast, sweet)

- Hands On's Black Chough (darker roast, bittersweet)

- Has Bean's Jailbreak (lighter side of medium roast, bright in the mouth)

- Has Bean's Blake blend (darker, full bodied)

- Square Mile's Red Brick (a bright, tart espresso at the opposite end of the scale from dark roasts)

Just a sample. Whilst sticking with one might work for some, trying many different espresso blends is fun too and builds more understanding, even though sometimes they won't be to your liking.


----------



## coffeeone (Dec 11, 2011)

seriously impressed that 3 out of your top 6 are ones that i was gonna order. nice one!

i have also followed your blog and used that to try and set my machine up.

lusty glaze next!!!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks









(the list isn't my top 6 ... my faves keep changing... but they are great blends to give you a cross-section of beans roasted different ways) If you were going to try three of them then you're doing well in my book


----------



## coffeeone (Dec 11, 2011)

Just got an absolutely divine smelling bag of indonesian beans from santa. if they taste like they smell they will be fantastic.

Btw as my machine is an auto bean to cup jobby i really struggle to get it to take longer than 17 seconds to brew a single shot of espresso regardless of what i do to the grind settings. I guess i need to use your forumla and my taste buds to work it out?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Wish I knew! Can't say I know much about bean to cup machines. Maybe there's a setting that extends the automated extraction time.


----------



## coffeeone (Dec 11, 2011)

yeah i am with you there. The instruction book looks like it would be easier to work out the space shuttle than brew a cup a joe. Still took mere seconds to make 3 different cups at dinner today which is a huge improvement on my old machine.


----------

